# 1987 300 SL Detailed by Auto Finesse (200+ pics)



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok this car came to us after a recommendation from Carlson Collins (thanks mate:thumb the owner wanted some life brought back in to the paint, car was dropped to us and left for 2 weeks so plenty of time to work on it and we had a cancellation early last week so gave us even more time.

Here is how it came to us :













































































































First job was to get the wheels off to clean the inner rims and arches:



















The wheel nuts where Looking tiered so i gave them a clean up with wire wool & then a coat of Silver paint (mixed to match wheel colour)



















To clean these wheels i needed some thing stronger than AS smart wheels (our usual weapon of choice) now dont get me wrong acid based cleaners are not ideal but in some situations they are the only thing that will do the job  and once done right as long as you keep on top of thing hopfuly you wont need them again, so Acid based wheel cleaner (our own stuff from a local company excuse the Smart wheels tub) brushed on (dont spray acid its not good for any one) and agitated.





































Rinsed off with Hose and then repeated for the fronts:



















The tyres where sprayed and scrubbed with AS G101 and a stiff brush:




























Tardis was then used to remove and remaining tar deposits:




























Rinsed once again and clayed with Sonus Green:










Before being sealed with Poorboys wheel sealant :



















Next job was the wheel arches, i did not want to remove all teh waxoil as this car is used and dose need the protection, but a good clean up with G101 and a soft brush:



























































































The next stage was to clean the engine bay, Auto Smart G101 mxed 5-1 and a long reach brush was used:























































Door shuts where treated the same:
































































We now moved on to the wash stage, lowwer half treated with citrus de-greaser and agitated with soft wash brush in some areas:





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Whole car rinsed down and then foamed with Citrus snow foam and power max 3 mix:




























The soft top was scrubbed with a fabric brush, and all panel gaps and trim gaps cleaned out with a detail brush:























































Re-foamed and washed TBM with Dodo BTM wash:





































Open end hose rinsed and dried off With a WW towel :



















Panel gaps, badges & engine bay dried off with the air line:




























Rolled indoors and clayed with yellow poly clay and megs last touch as lube:










This removed a fair bit of bonded contaminants:










Door shuts and chrome also clayed:





































Once i was happy with the cleaning stage, we set about the first steps of paint correction, the whole car was masked off including soft top) then some paint depth readings where taken over the whole car to check for any areas that may need special care taken on or around them, this car was pretty good with any painted areas full panel jobs, so no "blow ins" 














































The general condition of the paint was not great but having said that its 21 years old so IMO Not bad for the age, some fading on the boot was quite bad however the rest of the car was only slightly oxidised, But it was VERY! swirled :doublesho:buffer:









































































So heres the line up (all exept a little FCP throwen in for a few RDS latter) :










A sample area was taped off and i began correction work with 3M ultrafine compound and a 3M black polishing pad (this car wrecked a few pads ) finshed down with 3M ultrafina and megs 7 mixed in to nourish the paint and replace some oils:














































Not bad? :buffer::thumb:





































Correction work continued around the car:



















Badges cleaned out with UFC on a Zymo! detail brush (great little trick this :thumb










Paint between the the badges polished up with UFC on a Edge stick:










Finished (but needs refining with UF)



















All these correction shots are just corrected not refined (yet )














































A deep RDS just under the light:










Wet sanded with 4000:










And polished up with 3M UFC:














































The lowers:










The bonnet had some staining and many swirls, however 3 hits and 5Microns later it came good:














































I then went back and finished down with 3M Ultrafina on a Lcc finishing pad, while mike went around and worked on some remaining RDS (not all came out as its over 20years old its not going to be 100% but its as close as we could safely get to it :



















Door shuts where corrected:










And then a final dusting down and masking removed:




























Paint work correction was nearly done all that was left was to prepair the paint of the LSPs, we dont usually use a pre cleanser before sealant but as the car was faded we need to put as much oils down as posible to stop the paint drying out again so Dodo Lime prime Lite was used, before we applied the first (3 in total) coat of Finish care PW, then toped with 2 coats of Dodo Super natural:


















































































Trim and rubber treated with CG new look trim gel:










The roof was then dropped for us to clean all the workings and gain better accesses to the interior,



















Next job was the interior. 
The before's:



















A good vacuuming out first:





































Carpets cleaned with AS Brisc via pump sprayer:



























































































Fire extinguisher and holder cleaned up:



















Carpets removed and floor pan cleaned :



















Plastics and leather cleaned with UAPC














































Tool kit cleaned:










And all chrome (interior and exterior) cleaned with Peak:










Trim treated with 1zs:










Wood per cleansed and waxed with Dodo:





































Interior finished:




























So we both spent 4 days on this car and in all honesty it was a great car to work on for two reasons, 1 being i really like these cars and 2 it was a great transformation IMO, see for your self:

The finished shots :































































































































Thanks for taking the time to read through that lot  i hope you enjoyed it and if you have any questions on the methods or products used, fire away.

All comments and questions welcome

James B


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

nice work looks great


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

fantastic turnaround. looks great


----------



## Sypher (Jul 16, 2008)

Fantastic work, looks great. But why are you shaving the grill? lol


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

You know James, you'd think doing this day in day out would make these kind of things boring reading (afterall, it's not really a hobby anymore!) But your details are the exception for me. A great read, and as usual, a cracking standard of work. I bet the owner was over the moon.


----------



## Ian666 (Jul 8, 2007)

Fantastic work there James, great write-up, very informative. :thumb:
Bet the owner was well chuffed.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

That was a very enjoyable write up and detail. Your work is fantastic and my hats off to you for the time and effort put it. The 300 looks as it should now. top job guys:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

i am a mercedes enthusiast since i was a boy. and the sl was my all time favourite.

i feel sooo good seeing a mercedes treated how it should and i would just like to salute you and all that helped bring that icon to its former glory!!

what exactly did you use on the inner of the alloys? mighty impressive stuff. [ i have a set of G wagen alloys of 96 vintage that could do with that treatment. did it break down the brake dust easily, or was there alot of elbow grease involved?]

not much else to say really other than well done!


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Lovely looking SL, excellent very high quality detailing too :thumb:


----------



## gmangt4 (Jun 15, 2008)

VERY nice!:thumb: I enjoyed reading that, maybe because I love they cars too, when I was an apprentice the boss's wife had one the exact same and I loved driving it.

Cracking job! One day I will be half as good!


----------



## tdm (Feb 2, 2007)

awesome work james and mike, that looks wicked:thumb:


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Fantastic.... amazing detail!!


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Breathtaking work:thumb: stunning transformation


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Stunning turn around there. I bet the owner was over the moon?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys 

The wheel cleaner broke the baked on break dust down easy, not much scrubbing was needed just keep applying as it gets down a layer,  its not easy to get hold of tho


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

lovely work on a true classic :thumb:


----------



## Kasomi (Nov 15, 2007)

The 50/50 shots at the start on the boot lid. Truly amazing.

That has to be the best 50/50 shot i've seen!

Great turnaround mate!

Bet the guy was chuffed!

Paulie


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

James, what applicator bottles do you use for AS TARDIS as the AG ones shrink up when left. Resorted to a jam jar for now and brush applying! 
Great read thanks for putting it up.
JOEAVS1


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Excellent write up and transformation. I always enjoy reading the 'more indepth' write ups of yours.

Also refreshing to see that someone else isn't frightened of knowing how to us a harsher wheel cleaner and when to use it.

Would it have been 30% hydrochloric diluted??


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely work mate, something about tranforming a tired red classic that does it for me.
Whats the metal polish Peak like?


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

absolutely mint matey :thumb:

cracking 50:50's too


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Now that's a car worthy of the work done

Fantastic write up James and the work superb as always.

Thats exactly the type of paint I believe would benefit for a pre-detail enriching detail. I mean take it in a month before you intend to work on it slap on the Megs 7 then seal it with a wax. Then wheel it back for the full detail with the paint pre adsorbing some vital oils. If i hadn't have over done it during the ASTRA detail i still think this is a good idea. Dry paint doesn't appear to polish well, more it chews itself on the pads unless, as you did here, adding some extra oils to the polish to stop the paint drying the polish out.

Cracking work and can't wait for the next Dodo training day


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Now that was worth reading.......cracking detail James :thumb:

Maybe I missed it..........I'm in the middle of having a go on the bouncy castle ..........but did you use anything else on the leather other than APC?

And did you take any precautions when pressure washing the engine?

Bryan


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

I have been lucky enough to see this car after James had finished . It looked brilliant !


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

James well impressed mate, cracking work from the team (as usual) & very good indepth writeup :thumb: 

Baz


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Crack transformation there James 

Some very nice photos to go along with the write up, really helps to fully show all the processes involved.


----------



## dave87 (Aug 14, 2008)

Brilliant transformation, that shot above looks like it could have come from the original brochure.


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

As usual James your work is top notch and the cars you and your colleage are churning out are nothing short of amazing, that car could be photographed from any angle and still be used in a dealer brochure! Simply stunning.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Great detail, came up brilliantly :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

That is great work there guys, red is one of the most satisfying colours really liked that detail.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks stunning James, great turnaround, don't build em like that anymore.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

great transformation there James:thumb: another top job:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

That is awesome mate, stunning in the afters. Superb transformation :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Cracking work with a great write up to boot 

Well done guys.


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Stunning work James

some great pics cheers


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

cracking work as usual James & the Auto Finesse crew


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice, hugely detailed wash stage and good colour restoration


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks lads, after that i had to go have me some relaxation  All your comments make doing a job like that even more satisfying, thanks you very much :thumb:

Heres the next one we have in store for you :thumb:










Yep origy 911 T :buffer::buffer::buffer:

Thanks again for all the kind words

James B


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

Great transformation. I can see me doing my dads 91 SL in the same colour combo now....

I'll look forward to the 911.


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

James, that is one of the best write ups i have seen for ages, real detailing at its best. These write ups take ages to do but are very rewarding when you look back at the hard work.


well done.


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

Top job as always James, cant wait to see the porker!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks lads


----------



## gtisportline (Aug 8, 2008)

Lovely work on a lovely car. Great transformation.:thumb:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

flip james. great work. I saw the car before you started and you have done it proud!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Oh my, I loved this one, but I'm looking forward to the Porker write up! Fantastic work lads, you've done the car and yourselves very proud. :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

great work James (and team) and that is a huge transformation on a cracking car


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Excellent work, love the badge polishing bit.


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

Marvelous.


----------



## Nate (Jul 24, 2008)

very nice work!!!! came up lovely!


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

stunning work James


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm not sure which I enjoyed more, the work or the write-up. Both are fantastic, some nice pics too, the 50/50's ought to be in the 'what's detailing then?' book of answers.

Very inspiring, I'm going back for another read. :thumb:


----------



## adogap (Jul 27, 2008)

Just FYI

This thread has just hit the Mercedes Benz Club boards and they are truly amazed. Someone might get busy!

I'm not as Gary at Refined Reflections did my C280 yesterday and is doing my Pagoda next week...

Unfortunately (for you)... it's a members only forum so I can't link it but since 11am today...


"Do you know it looks almost as good as mine!"
"Fantastic!!"
"That bloke's a maniac! Red is lovely when it's all shiny.

I didn't read the whole thread - does he say how long that took & how much it cost?"
"Fantastic, but I have never heard of any of the products used. Where do we get them?"
"Great, but I wonder how long it stays like that. Looks like he made a drive down a dusty road to take the final photos - so the car might already have been dirty by his own standards!"


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

adogap said:


> Just FYI
> 
> This thread has just hit the Mercedes Benz Club boards and they are truly amazed. Someone might get busy!
> 
> I'm not as Gary at Refined Reflections did my C280 yesterday and is doing my Pagoda next week...


Sweeet :thumb:

Say hello to Garry from me the old git  :lol:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

cracking work!!


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

Always loved those cars!

Is Merc paint hard to work with?


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Top work as usual James & crew!


----------

